# check mate



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

*i love 'em! i want a pair!!! they're like such my style!*










Special Blend Glam Pant - Women's from Backcountry.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

as hot as they are though, they don't match my new jacket  (as seen below)










so i'll probably get these instead...










minus the suspenders. 

whatcha think?

i really do want those patchwork ones though!!! they're the heat! damn. i need to find me a sugar daddy!


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

who cares if they match??????

get the first pair they are sick.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

get black, grey or white clothing.

let your riding skills get you noticed on the hill (if that is all you care about) not your shockingly poor taste in what you think looks hawt!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

but purple's my favorite color   :dunno:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> but purple's my favorite color   :dunno:


ha. not that you need to be told but, ignore me.

boredom brings out the 'worst' in me.... and i am currently not feeling my 'best'!

wear what you want; if snowboarding allows for a stage on which to diversify into self expression, then no drab coloured limey can say or do anything aboot it!


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

Suspenders rock! Just kidding, the straight purple are better. I would recommend white, like PaoloSmythe said. That is just my two cents. The checker pants remind me of Ice cream, for sure the straight purple pants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

well i didn't get the checkered pants, but i did manage to get pants that don't match in any sort of fashion but the color...











the pants are white w/ lil teal & purple flowers on them that look more like stars unless you're looking at them up close. but regardless, they don't match my jacket at all, lol. oh well :dunno:

i bought them to be warm & comfortable, so hopefully they do the job!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

The pants you bought still look cool with that jacket, and its Special Blend, so its automatically cool lol. i really want some of the Special Blend LRG pants. Friend has the jacket, not too crazy about it, but the pants are awesome


----------

